# Fantastic craftsmanship in such a simple design



## wizer (3 Dec 2009)

Have a look at this












http://www.custommade.com/gallery-detai ... l=2875&p=2

It looks so simple in construction but I'd have lost a stone sweating over those mitres.


----------



## mailee (3 Dec 2009)

Yeah great Wizer, but it's broken! :lol:


----------



## Oryxdesign (3 Dec 2009)

wizer":3vidv2hc said:


> It looks so simple in construction but I'd have lost a stone sweating over those mitres.



Easy with the right saw and a domino :wink:


----------



## BigShot (4 Dec 2009)

"Estimated cost to produce a similar item: $1501-$3000"
Flippin 'eck.

I assume a good part of that cost if to cover looking for a board with a suitable opening in it. That's mucho!


----------



## promhandicam (4 Dec 2009)

wizer":1tuptlmx said:


> It looks so simple in construction but I'd have lost a stone sweating over those mitres.



The mitres shouldn't be any problem at all with a reasonable table saw and a good blade. Looks like the person making it f***ed it up though as the grain on the left hand section in the 2nd picture doesn't line up correctly.

Steve


----------



## wizer (4 Dec 2009)

promhandicam":2bstsv2h said:


> the person making it f***ed it up though



:-$


----------



## BigShot (4 Dec 2009)

Would you expect them to line up fully though?
I'd have thought the kerf for the initial cut would lose at least a few mm of wood and if the mitres were then cut to meet the top edge perfectly with no extra loss that'd probably be enough to lose the line up.

Or am I wrong?


----------



## promhandicam (4 Dec 2009)

The right hand side seems to line up ok but the left side doesn't, and by more than the thickness of a saw kerf by the looks of it. 

Steve


----------



## wizer (4 Dec 2009)

yeh it looks like he's moved it over a bit for some reason. Oh well, nice idea. Still better than I could do


----------



## jasonB (4 Dec 2009)

I think he cut the mitre on the wrong end of the narrow leg, either that or he could't hold the waney edge against his crosscut fence.

Jason


----------



## BigShot (4 Dec 2009)

promhandicam
I'm not all that sure what it would look like if it was just the thickness of the kerf - but since I'm about the least experienced woodworker on this forum I'll quite happily bow to your take on it.

That said...

BOOOOO!!!
HISSSSS!!!
WHAT A WASTE OF FIREWOOD!!!

*ahem*
Sorry.


----------



## promhandicam (4 Dec 2009)

BigShot":aafrjr2l said:


> I'm not all that sure what it would look like if it was just the thickness of the kerf . . .



Worst case scenario would be if the grain was converging like this sketch.




With 5mm cut out of the middle there is still little offset in the pattern.

With actual wood grain, even cutting 10mm out there is still a fairly good match





Even better if you offset the two halves by 2mm to get the grain to line up again.




Steve


----------



## woodbloke (10 Dec 2009)

...and there's sap in it 8-[ :lol: - Rob


----------

